# Topics > AI in car and transport > Cargo transport, freight transport >  Autonomous transport solutions, Scania Group, Södertälje, Sweden

## Airicist

Developer - Scania Group

scania.com/group/en/home/innovation/technology/autonomous-solutions.html

automated platooning

----------


## Airicist

A self-driving Scania truck

Published on Jun 29, 2016




> Scania is focusing on developing autonomous vehicles for controlled environments like mines, ports and terminals.

----------


## Airicist

Autonomous transport solutions

Published on Sep 21, 2016




> Automated Transport Solutions are a way to respond to a global transportation system that is open to disruption and currently undergoing a transformation. Scania will provide sustainable solutions for every transport segment so that our customers and the society can benefit.

----------


## Airicist

Scania and Rio Tinto test autonomous truck

Published on Dec 19, 2018




> Truckmaker Scania and mining giant Rio Tinto are testing an autonomous truck in a Western Australian mine.
> 
> The first phase of the trial started in August 2018 and involves a Scania XT 8×4 autonomous tipper truck working separately from Dampier’s active operations.
> 
> During this initial stage, a safety driver rides in the vehicle to observe the truck’s performance and, if necessary, intervenes. In subsequent phases, additional autonomous Scania trucks will be added to develop vehicle-to-vehicle awareness and intelligent fleet supervisory controls.

----------


## Airicist

The Making of Scania AXL – Autonomous Truck Documentary

Published on Sep 23, 2019




> In many respects, the engineers entrusted with developing the concept truck Scania AXL entered uncharted territory. For most, building the autonomous truck has been the greatest challenge of their professional lives. 
> 
> In a very short time, Scania’s engineers have transformed a conventional truck to a fully autonomous vehicle, with the traditional cab replaced by a front module with intelligent technology. This film tells the story of that transformation.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Scania AXL, a cabless autonomous concept truck

Published on Sep 24, 2019




> Introducing the latest member of our autonomous family: Scania AXL, a fully autonomous concept truck, without a cab.
> 
> In what is another milestone in the development of heavy self-driving vehicles, a group of Scania experts in different fields have teamed up and developed a concept truck, which, even without the cab, has the company’s modular system at the heart of the design.
> 
> As different industries look to streamline transport assignments and make them more sustainable, self-driving vehicles are increasingly being considered. Mines and large closed construction sites are examples of environments that are favourable for self-driving pilots since they are well-controlled locations.

----------

